# almost 60 degrees



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

i was wondering if this big temp change is good for getting out for yotes fri ganna be 60 again..then back to 30s or 40s.looking for input....


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know how it all works there but here normally when we have big temp changes we have huge wind that goes with it and even bigger gust. I myself haven't had much luck on really windy days but I'm not saying you can't I'm sure someone on here has. I'm just saying that I haven't had much luck when the wind is blowing hard.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

60 degrees in VA right now and gona be 75 tomorrow. Guess they still have to eat. Agree about the wind tho. What does the pray do. Lay up, move more? Just a thought.


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

wind is almost calm maybe 4 or 5 mph .......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think the prey would be out feeding before a storm comes in, and if the snow has melted the forage is exposed.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Gonna Be 70's here today just like the Last 5 or 6 days! Likin this Weather just not good on the PH though.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Was 56 degrees this a.m. at 0500, never seen so many rabbits crossing the roads.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Talk to Mattuk he'll set you straight on rabbits.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Mattuk, whats the deal with rabbits?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check his thread in "Varmints and small game"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh back to winter.... 2-4 tonight.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Ill check YD. Thanks


----------

